# Turkey specific Taxidermist



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> Thinking i may go that route.. 4 - 6 month turn time too...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
That's great turn around. I would bet most won't find it much less than 12 months for a quality job. Be sure to post up some pictures when you get it back. Congrats to you and your son again on a great bird!!


----------

